# Transducer



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

I am not sure if i should post this here or in the kayak thread but i am mounting a transducer on my kayak and to make my cockpit as clutter free i would like to run my wiring out the front of my bout. my question is can my transducer be mounted (via a suction cup mount) at a slight angle on the bottom of my kayak? there isn't a real flat spot that is practical for me to mount it. If this doesn't make sense let me know and ill try and rephrase it. 

Thanks for the info! Tight Lines!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fish-N-Dip72,
Just mount it inside the kayak, that way it won't get caught on anything. The only drawback will be that the water temperature readings won't be accurate, until the hull and water temperatures match and that takes about 30 minutes.

I used a block of Duct Seal, to mount my transducer. Duct Seal can be found at Lowes or Menards, in the electrical section. It's used as a putty (that's what it is) to fill in around electrical wires going through a wall, to waterproof the hole.

Clean the hull, where you're going to mount the transducer and press the entire block of Duct Seal on the location you want to mount the transducer.
* HINT: Air bubbles are the enemy of your transducer.
Once you have the Duct Seal in place, press the transducer into the putty...all the way to the bottom of the Duct Seal, until it touches the hull. Then take the surrounding putty and press it around the transducer, to hold it in place.

It's that easy! I've had mine in place for 3 years and it never moves. I store my kayak on its' side in the garage and transport it upside down. You can relocate it later, if you want, otherwise it will stay put where you install it.





This works well, in my Old Town Vapor 10XT and I use my rider mower battery to run it. The battery gets recharged when I mow grass.  Otherwise, I'll put it on a trickle charger, after about 3 uses.



Bowhunter57


----------



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

Don't you have to have a shoot thru the hull transducer tho?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fish-N-Dip72 said:


> Don't you have to have a shoot thru the hull transducer tho?


Yes and as long as there are no air bubbles between the transducer and the hull it will read with the same accuracy as if it were directly in the water.

The water temperature will not be accurate, until the hull temperature matches the water temperature...which takes about 30 minutes.

Bowhunter57


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm looking to do the same thing, and this will hp but one question are almost all transducers shoot thru hull I'm pretty sure mine is but I want to make sure. I have a lowrance mark 4 with the transducer that comes standard with the unit.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

lrobison24 said:


> ...one question are almost all transducers shoot thru hull I'm pretty sure mine is but I want to make sure. I have a lowrance mark 4 with the transducer that comes standard with the unit.


The transducer in the pics is an Eagle Fish Easy 350c, which was purchased by Lowrance. So, I don't know why it wouldn't work.

Just the same, if it would make you feel better, call Lowrances' customer service line and ask them. 

I know several other kayak owners that have done what I've done and it worked for them too. I got the idea from a video on YouTube, so I'm not the first or only one doing this and getting it to work.

Bowhunter57


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you Bowhunter, I'll be doing a lot if YouTube watching before I drill or glue anything


----------

